# Duck Boat - Work In Progress



## Plane Driver (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey All,

New to the site. Came here to 'steal' ideas and tap into the wealth that I've seen that you all have to offer. Currently started working on my duck hunting boat project with my crew. 12' Alumacraft Jon boat, upside down on the side of the road for $75 - I figured what the heck? 

Currently drilled out all of the rivets and removed the rear and mid bench seat and all of the rotten foam from underneath. Re-installed rear bench seat with nuts and boats and 3M's Marine Sealant (works great, I've used this process numerous times before).

Future plans (dependent on 'travelling schedule') include two pedestal boat seats, one rear bench boat seat, Herculiner coating on interior and floor, wiring from battery for NAV lights (all LED), 2 LED Swamp lights (docking lights), interior red LED lighting, beaver tails welded onto rear, gun racks, and of course the blind. All powered by a Johnson 8. 

Affectionately she earned the name of 'Perfect Storm' after northern Michigan's winter storm, mid duck season of 2010.






Working on drilling out the rivets to remove seats and foam.





And of course the little guy, Deke, was present the entire time. 





More to come gentlemen!


----------



## Gunmedic (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome pooch. Have fun.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 31, 2011)

Beauthiful dog. Nice boat too!


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful dog!


----------



## Critter (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice boat, Looks like a nice on for that project. Where are you in northern MI?


----------



## cmatthews_jm (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome pup! and looking forward to seeing this build, good luck!


----------



## Plane Driver (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey gang - hit some recent snags with moving to a new area and then having to get the boat out of storage. Now, I am unable to post pictures from my iPad to the website. Any advice? Thanks

Other than that I have the entire boat primed and painted and have all I need for nav lights and batteries and motor so the project is coming along!


----------



## pwshepard (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope you get the pic thing figured out. Here's a link to the project I completed a couple weeks ago: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=21455. Maybe you find a couple ideas. 

Good luck.


----------



## Plane Driver (Aug 28, 2011)

Alrighty fellas sorry about the delays! I finally figured how to do this wight the iPad haha

This is the boat washed prepped and MEK'd - and no I did not sand it - this is the way I bought it!






Another shot Pre-primer and paint.


----------



## Plane Driver (Aug 28, 2011)

This photo shows neutral self-etching primer on entire interior.


----------



## Plane Driver (Aug 28, 2011)

This is after a few coats of paint from the body line up and the exterior body line up.


----------



## Plane Driver (Aug 28, 2011)

On to the navigation lights. I ordered them off of an LED distributor - they are 12VDC sealed and completely waterproofed.






The OD looks quite dark in this picture but is seems to be a little lighter in the sun.mi drilled two small holes on each side to run the wires back to the battery and the switch panel.mi also routed as many of the wires as possible through the seats and I also tucked them behind the aluminum bracing.






The lights installed.






Port and Starboard running.


----------



## Plane Driver (Aug 28, 2011)

I brought the wires back through the ribs and under the aft seat since I plan on putting the battery into a box I'll be building this weekend.


----------



## beas (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice work! Got a link to the LED's? They seem like a perfect setup to me!


----------



## Plane Driver (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Beas -

To be honest I don't. I'll do some looking for you though - they were $6.00 plus four for shipping. I got them off of a supplier on eBay and I hope they will work out. I wanted something very low profile (and not gaudy and chromed out) but they are flexible strips so I epoxied them to the hull and they are hard to see when they aren't on - which is perfect for duck hunting in my opinion. I'll do some research you and pm you.


----------



## Plane Driver (Aug 29, 2011)

My box work has taken an interesting turn lately. I've decided to make them removable so I can still utilize a full boat when I need it. I started off with measuring and cutting a base board for the floor and for the port side of the boat it will be compartmentalized for battery, gas, wiring, fire extinguisher, and room to fit a cooler and my Avery Blind Bag. The starboard side of the boat will be used for shotgun storage. My plan is to mount a removable flip seat on the port side. I'll work on finishing the boxes and hinging them and then carpeting over them.
















I'll plan on maybe drilling some small holes for drop in pins and I'll also have small cleats on the box so they will fall into alignment along the structural ribs.


----------



## beas (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks man. They look like they would be low profile and out of the way of a flat deck.


----------



## Plane Driver (Aug 31, 2011)

Dry-fit/mock-up of the storage boxes.






Completed storage boxes. Starboard side for guns and rods and the port side for battery, gas, cooler, and blind bag. All I have left to dp is treat/coat the wood and I'll be ready for the waterfowl season!


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is the bottom and the sides of my boxes coated with Herculiner






Here is the interior stern section coated with Herculiner


----------



## fastcajun (Sep 5, 2011)

you might have to move your gas and battery around. that will be alot of weight on one side of the boat vs the other side.


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 5, 2011)

The gas can isn't very large or heavy, the battery is only 20 pounds. Should be okay.


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 17, 2011)

Interior coated with Herculiner Bed Liner.






On to the wiring and getting the lights working.






Switch Panel installed. The first is for the navigation and mast light, the second is wired for the headlights (soon to be delivered), the third for interior lights for the boxes, and the fourth is blank right now.






The boxes installed with the battery and ground in place. 

So here's the update - carpet tomorrow with pictures to come. State registration on Monday and then shakedown cruise! Getting excited coming down to the end of the project so I'm looking for another bigger boat to tinker with.


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 18, 2011)

Working on the carpeting today.


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 18, 2011)

Carpeting glued and edges stapled.


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 18, 2011)

The completed carpeting project!






I took the remnants from the tops of the boxes and carpeted the interior starboard box as this is where all of the shotguns will be stored underway.


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 18, 2011)

Not too high quality of a picture but these are the navigation lights with a night time shot. I think the LEDs will work out well. The mast light is on the port side at the stern of the boat.


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 26, 2011)

IT FLOATS! I got it out on the water for the first time since late duck season last December and she is ready for this year's duck season.






Shoe Lake, Bald Mt. Recreation Area






The finished project and renovated "Perfect Storm"


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 26, 2011)

All set and ready for the shakedown cruise.

Went well, the motors are a little old but the old Johnson 3 horse and the Wizard trolling motor both worked well.

Looking forward to duck season - everyone be safe out there!


----------



## fishhawk (Sep 27, 2011)

And you say this is a 12' boat?


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 28, 2011)

fishhawk said:


> And you say this is a 12' boat?




Yep. Thankfully me and a bird dog are way under the weight on the placard haha


----------



## pescatore (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you ever removed the bench seat in a longer jon boat,? I have a 1991 18 ft love ti 3 benches (the rear one is larger than the other two and a little 2 ft front deck) and I wld like to remove 2 of them but I am worry to alterate the hull integrity.


----------

